# How to retrieve something from behind a radiator?



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got other remotes, but my original television one is stuck behind the (disused) radiator in my bedroom and cannot be pushed out at the bottom because of it's shape. The radiator is behind my bed, which is right against the wall and can't be moved either. Any ideas how to get it out?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Picture? I used tape to get something out of the mail once. A stick with double sided tape?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I've finally got the remote out. Used a long pole, blutack, and superglue to lift it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Reach for the bottom of the radiator and pull that's what I do , I bet you'll pull it out just enough for the remote to fall out ...or do what you did ..


----------

